# Nissan Cube AC dash vibration and awful smell.



## Ryvalry (Aug 30, 2013)

For the past few weeks that has been a really REALLY bad odor in my car. I can not seem to get rid of it. This morning I drove the car for 5 minutes with the AC on (the weather has been brutal here), parked it and came back an hour later. When I started the car and turned the AC on the dashboard began vibrating BADLY. There is also a REALLY bad odor in my car. Anyone hear of this before? Any feedback would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## AAAPD (Sep 29, 2014)

I have not heard of this before, but I know if you need a OEM A/C Compressor or you know anyone that has the same type I have one on Ebay. Follow this link... 

Nissan Cube Nissan Versa Reman A C Compressor | eBay


----------

